# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Σωστικά και Πυροσβεστικά μέσα πλοίων >  Σωσίβιες λέμβοι

## emerald

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου αναφέρει τη διαδικασία καθαίρεσης μιας βάρκας από το πλοίο όταν αυτό βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης? Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου αναφέρει τη διαδικασία καθαίρεσης μιας βάρκας από το πλοίο όταν αυτό βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης? Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Σε τι πλοίο? γκαζάδικο , επιβατικό , παντόφλα ....διότι υπάρχει διαφορά .

----------


## emerald

> Σε τι πλοίο? γκαζάδικο , επιβατικό , παντόφλα ....διότι υπάρχει διαφορά .


Σε επιβατικό πλοίο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δηλαδή χρειάζεσαι τη διαδικασία καθαίρεσης με καπώνια (επωτίδες, davits) βαρύτητας.

----------


## emerald

> Δηλαδή χρειάζεσαι τη διαδικασία καθαίρεσης με καπώνια (επωτίδες, davits) βαρύτητας.


Aκριβώς. Και είχα ξεχάσει να τα αναφέρω από την αρχή για να σας κατατοπίσω, sorry!! :Surprised: ops::

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε κατ' αρχή μερικούς όρους.
Ο μηχανισμοί που καθαιρούν την βάρκα ονομάζονται καπόνια, επωτίδες και στα αγγλικά davits. 
Boat-1.jpg

Τα σχοινιά ή συρματόσχοινα που συγκρατούν τη βάρκα κοντά στα καπόνια (αυτά που βλέπουμε να "τρέχουν" γύρω από τη βάρκα) λέγονται γάφες, μπότσοι και στα αγγλικά gripes.
grape.JPG

Τα συρματόσχοινα από τα οποία κρεμιέται η λέμβος και με τα βαρούλκα τους κατεβαίνει ονομάζονται αγόμενα και στα αγγλικά falls. Συνήθως τα αγόμενα καταλήγουν σε ένα κομμάτι αλυσίδας και συνδέονται με τη βάρκα με γάντζους ταχείας απελευθέρωσης.
fall.JPG

Κατά τη διάρκεια της καθάιρεσης και προκεμένου να συγκρατηθεί κοντά στο πλοίο γίνει η επιβίβαση στη βάρκα χρησιμοποιούνται τα σχοινιά προσαγωγής, ή μπαρούμες και στα αγγλικά tricing pendants.
tricing.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσθέσω ότι ο βάρκες πρέπει να έχουν μπαρούμες και στον εξοπλισμό τους τα αγγλικά ονομάζονται painters.
painters.jpg

Επίσης θα πρέπει να υάρχουν σωσίβια σχοινιά από τις άκρες των καπονιών μέχρι τη θάλασσα όπως και σχοινί περιμετρικά της βάρκας.

----------


## mastrokostas

Για να ρίξουμε μια σωσίβια λέμβο και αν θυμάμαι καλά κάνουμε τα εξής :




a) Αφαιρούμαι τους πύρους ασφάλειας
b) Απασφαλίζουμε της γάφες που συγκρατούν την βάρκα   
c) Σηκώνοντας το αντίβαρο στο φρένο, φέρνουμε την βάρκα στο κατάστρωμα αποβίβασης,
d) Δένουμε την πλωριά μπαρούμα στα ρέλια.
e) Επιβιβάζουμε του επιβάτες .Πρώτα παιδιά, γυναίκες, ηλικιωμένοι, άντρες πλήρωμα .Έξω μένει μόνο ο χείριστης του φρένου καθαίρεσης (συνήθως είναι ναύτης).
f) Βάζουμε τα παλάγκα πλωρα-πρύμα της βάρκας, για να κρατήσουμε την βάρκα κοντά, όταν θα απασφαλίζουμε τους πλάγιους μπάτσους .  
g) Απασφαλίζουμε τους πλάγιους μπότσους, και λασκάρουμε τα παλάγκα σιγά-σιγά, μέχρι η βάρκα να έρθει κάθετα στα καπόνια. 
k) Ο ναύτης σηκώνει το φρένο, η βάρκα κατεβαίνει, και μαζί ξετυλίγετε και η ανεμόσκαλα που θα κατεβεί ο τελευταίος επιβαίνον. ( ο ναύτης που χειρίζεται το φρένο καθαίρεσης )
l) Όταν η βάρκα φτάσει στην επιφάνια της θάλασσας, ο μηχανικός βάζει σε λειτουργία την μηχανή, κατεβαίνει ο χειριστείς του φρένου, απασφαλίζουμε τις μπαζντέκες (βαρούλκα), λύνουμε και την πλωριά μπαρούμα και απομακρυνόμαστε απο το πλοίο. 


Έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια απο τότε που έλαβα μέρος σε γυμνάσιο εγκατάλειψης ,και γι αυτό μπορεί να έχω ξεχάσει κάποια πράγματα .

----------


## spidsf

> Για να ρίξουμε μια σωσίβια λέμβο και αν θυμάμαι καλά κάνουμε τα εξής :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) Αφαιρούμαι τους πύρους ασφάλειας
> b) Απασφαλίζουμε της γάφες που συγκρατούν την βάρκα   
> c) Σηκώνοντας το αντίβαρο στο φρένο, φέρνουμε την βάρκα στο κατάστρωμα αποβίβασης,
> d) Δένουμε την πλωριά μπαρούμα στα ρέλια.
> ...



Μάστορα μπορείς να μας πεις και για τα φορτηγα την διαδικασια σε ανοικτου και κλειστου τυπου σωσιβιες λέμβους?
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## spidsf

Aν μπορεί κάποιος ας απαντήσει,ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η διαδικασία είναι περίπου ίδια αλλά με μικροδιαφορές. Δες παρακάτω μια βάρκα κλειστού τύπυ στο κατάστρωμα επιβίβασης:
boarding.jpg

Και λίγο πριν την απελευθέρωση μόλις κατέβηκε στο νερό:
release.JPG

Έχει εδώ ο μαστρο Πανάγος βάλει κι ένα βίντεο από το κατέβασμα μιας βάρκας κλειστού τυπου στο κατάστρωμα επιβίβασης.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος γκαζάς να μας περιγράψει και τη διαδικασία καθάιρεσης βάρκας ελεύθερης πτώσης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε και τι πρέπει να έχει μία σωσίβια λέμβος σύμφωνα με τον Διεθνή Κανονισμό Σωστικών Μέσων (Life Saving Appliances Code). Τα βάζω όπως αναφέρονται στο σχετικό ΦΕΚ (είναι συνημμένο αλλά μπορέιτε να το βρέιτε κι εδώ) οπότε χρησιμοποιώ την ιδια ορολογία πχ πεισμάτια αντί μπαρούμες.

1 εκτός των σωσιβίων λέμβων ελεύθερης πτώσης, επαρκη επιπλέοντα κουπια για πορεια σε ηρεμη θάλασσα. 

Για κάθε προβλεπόμενο κουπί υπάρχουν σκαλμοί, στυλίσκοι ή ισοδύναμα μέσα. 
Οι σκαλμοί ή στυλίσκοι είναι δεμένοι στη σωσίβια λέμβο με λεπτά σχοινιά ή αλυσίδες,

2 δύο γάντζους λέμβου,

3 μία σέσουλα που επιπλέει και δύο κάδους,

4 ένα εγχειρίδιο επιβίωσης

5 μία λειτουργική πυξίδα φωτεινή ή εφοδιασμένη με κατάλληλα μέσα φωτισμού. Σε ολικά κλειστή σωσίβια λέμβο, η πυξίδα είναι μόνιμα τοποθετημένη στη θέση πηδαλιουχίας, ενώ κάθε άλλη σωσίβια λέμβο εφοδιάζεται με πυξιδοθήκη αν απαιτείται για να την προστατεύει από τις καιρικές συνθήκες και με κατάλληλα μέσα στήριξης,

6 μία πλωτή άγκυρα κατάλληλου μεγέθους εφοδιασμένη με αγκύριο σχοινί ανθεκτικό στις καταπονήσεις που εξασφαλίζει σταθερό κράτημα με το χέρι όταν είναι υγρό.

Η αντοχή της πλωτής άγκυρας, του αγκύριου σχοινιού και του σχοινιού απελευθέρωσης αν υπάρχει, είναι κατάλληλα για όλες τις καταστάσεις θάλασσας,

7 δύο ισχυρά πεισμάτια μήκους ίσου τουλάχιστον προς το διπλάσιο της απόστασης από τη θέση στοιβασίας της σωσίβιας λέμβου μέχρι την ίσαλο γραμμή στην πιο άφορτη κατάσταση πλεύσης ή 15 μέτρα, οποιοδήποτε είναι μεγαλύτερο. Σε σωσίβιες λέμβους που κάθαιρούνται με ελεύθερη πτώση και τα δύο πεισμάτια τοποθετούνται κοντά στην πλώρη έτοιμα προς χρήση. Στις άλλες σωσίβιες λέμβους το ένα Πειισμάτιο δεμένο στη συσκευή απελευθέρωσης που απαιτείται άπό την παράγραφο 4.4.7.7 τοποθετείται στο πρωραίο άκρο της σωσίβιας λέμβου και το άλλο στερεώνετα μόνιμα στην πλώρη ή πλησίον της πλώρης της σωσίβιας λέμβου έτοιμο για χρήση,

8 δύο πέλεκεις, ένα σε κάθε άκρο της σωσίβιας λέμβου,

9 υδατοστεγή δοχεία που περιέχουν συνολικά 3 λίτρα γλυκού νερού για κάθε άτομο που επιτρέπεται να παραλαμβάνει η σωσίβια λέμβος, από τα οποία ή 1 λίτρο για κάθε άτομο μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από συσκευή αφαλάτωσης που μπορεί να παράγει ίση ποσότητα γλυκού νερού σε 2 ημέρες ή 2 λίτρα ανά άτομο μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν από χειροκίνητο αφαλατωτή αντίστροφης όσμωσης, όπως περιγράφεται στην παράγραφο 4.4.7.5, που μπορεί να παράγει ίση ποσότητα γλυκού νερού σε 2 ημέρες,

10 ένα ανοξείδωτο μικρό δοχείο με λεπτό σχοινί,

11 ένα ανοξείδωτο βαθμονομημένο κύπελλο πόσιμου νεροu,

12 μερίδα τροφών όπως περιγράφεται στην παράγρα φο 4.1.5.1.18 τουλάχιστον 10.000 kj συνολικά για κάθε άτομο που η σωσίβια λέμβος επιτρέπεται να παραλαμβάνει. Οι μερίδες αυτές θα διατηρούνται σε αεροστεγή συσκευασία και θα φυλάσσονται σε υδατοστεγές δοχείο,

13 τέσσερις φωτοβολίδες αλεξιπτώτου που πληρούν τις απαιτήσεις του τμήματος 3.1,

14 έξι βεγγαλικά χειρός που πληρούν τις απαιτήσεις του τμήματος 3.2,

15 δύο επιπλέοντα καπνογόνα σήματα που πληρούν τις απαιτήσεις του τμήματος 3.3,

16 ένα αδιάβροχο ηλεκτρικό φακό κατάλληλο για σήματα MORS μαζί με μία αμοιβή σειρά μπαταριών και ένα αμοιβό λαμπάκι σε αδιάβροχο περίβλημα,

17 ένα Kάτοπτρο σημάτων ημέρας με οδηγίες χρήσης για μετάδοση σημάτων σε πλοία κάι αεροσκάφη,

18 ένα αντίγραφο των σωστικών σημάτων που αναφέρονται στον κανονισμό V/16 σε αδιάβροχο πίνακα ή μέσα σε αδιάβροχο περίβλημα,

19 μία σφυρίκτρα ή ισοδύναμο ηχητικό μέσο,

20 ένα φαρμακείο πρώτων βοηθειών σε αδιάβροχη συσκευασία που μπορεί να κλείνει στεγανά μετά τη χρήση,

21 φάρμακο κατά της ναυτίας επάρκειας 48 ωρών του λάχιστον και ένα εμετοδοχείο για κάθε άτομο,

22 ένα μαχαίρι ναυτικού τύπου που θα παραμένει δεμένο στη λέμβο με λεπτό σχοινί,

23 τρία ανοιχτήρια κονσερβών,

24 δύο επιπλέοντες σωσίβιους σημαντήρες προσδεμένους με σχοινί που επιπλέει, μήκους 30 μέτρων τουλάχιστον,

25 εάν η σωσίβια λέμβος δεν είναι τύπου αυτόματης απάντλησης, μία χειροκίνητη αντλία κατάλληλη για αποτελεσματική απάντληση,

26 μία σειρά σύνεργα αλιείας,

27 επαρκή εργαλεία για μικρές ρυθμίσεις στη μηχανή και στα εξαρτήματά της,

28 φορητό πυροσβεστικό εξοπλισμό εγκεκριμένου τύπου, κατάλληλο για κατάσβεση πυρκαγιών πετρελαίου,

29 ένα προβολέα έρευνας με οριζόντιο και κάθετο τομέα τουλάχιστον 60 και μετρημένη φωτεινή ένταση 2500 cd που μπορεί να λειτουργεί συνεχώς για 3 ώρες τουλάχιστον,

30 ένα αποτελεσματικό ανακλαστήρα RADAR εκτός εάν ένας αναμεταδότης RADAR σωστικού σκάφους τοποθετείται στη σωσίβια λέμβο,

31 θερμικές προστατευτικές ενδυμασίες που πληρούν τις απαιτήσεις του τμήματος 2.5 επαρκείς για το 10% του αριθμού των ατόμων που επιτρέπεται να παραλαμβάνει η σωσίβια λέμβος ή δύο, οποιοδήποτε είναι μεγαλύτερο, και

32 στην περίπτωση πλοίων που εκτελούν πλόες τέτοιας φύσης και διάρκειας ώστε κατά τη γνώμη της Αρχής τα είδη που καθορίζονται στις παραγράφους 4.4.8.12 και 4.4.8.26 δεν είναι αναγκαία, η Αρχή μπορεί να επιτρέψει την εξαίρεση των ειδών αυτών.

----------


## emerald

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διευκρινήσεις που μου δώσατε και απολογούμαι για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση! Τώρα πλέον όλα αυτά τα εφαρμόζω στην πράξη μιας και 2 μήνες τώρα δουλεύω σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Βρήκα την ευκαιρία να σας γράψω μιας και είμαστε στο λιμάνι και είχα χρόνο να μπω στο ιντερνετ.Θα τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα, πολλές ευχές και καλά ταξίδια στους υπόλοιπους ναυτικούς του forum.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη συνημμένη μελέτη επισημαίνονται τα συνηθέστερα ατυχήματα με σωσίβιες λέμβους και τι θα πρέπει να προσέχει το πλήρωμα. 
Αξίζει να το διαβάσει κάποιος έστω και για τα δυναμοπολύγωνα για τον υπολογισμό της συνισταμένης στα καπόνια για να καταλάβει τι χρειάζεται η μηχανική στη σχολή:wink:

----------


## Eng

Παναγιώτη, οπως πάντα αξιολογος και πάντα εκτενεστατες παρουσιασεις!
Εγω συνεχιζοντας θα δωσω ενα..παραδειγμα...

PB160047.JPG

PB160048.JPG

PB160085.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ καλές για να έχουμε και μια ανοιχτού τύπου λέμβο.

Για όσους δεν μπορούν να ανοίξουν τη συνημμένη μελέτη στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μπορούν να την ανοίξουν από εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/..._accidents.cfm



> Στη συνημμένη μελέτη επισημαίνονται τα συνηθέστερα ατυχήματα με σωσίβιες λέμβους και τι θα πρέπει να προσέχει το πλήρωμα. 
> Αξίζει να το διαβάσει κάποιος έστω και για τα δυναμοπολύγωνα για τον υπολογισμό της συνισταμένης στα καπόνια για να καταλάβει τι χρειάζεται η μηχανική στη σχολή:wink:

----------


## north

ας  δούμε κι αυτό. νομίζω έχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον βοιντεάκι... Λέμβος ελεύθερης πτώσης.

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια ελιναι ότι είναι όντως τέλειο και εντυπωσιακό. Πάντως και αυτή η εμπειρία με το μπλούμ δνε έιναι και για την κάνεις κάθε μήνα στα γυμνάσια... Μιά φορά στην ζωή του ο καθένας ΟΚ , αλλά συνέχεια... εγώ δεν θα πάρω.

----------


## japetus

Δεν πιστευω να γινεται καθε μηνα γυμνασιο καθαιρεσης τετοιου τυπου. Γίνεται; Ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια μετα να ξαναανεβει η λεμβος στη βαση της.

Εδω ακομα και στα προχωρημενα σωστικα στον Ασπροπυργο δεν περιλαμβανεται στην εκπαιδευση...

----------


## north

> Δεν πιστευω να γινεται καθε μηνα γυμνασιο καθαιρεσης τετοιου τυπου. Γίνεται; Ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια μετα να ξαναανεβει η λεμβος στη βαση της.
> 
> Εδω ακομα και στα προχωρημενα σωστικα στον Ασπροπυργο δεν περιλαμβανεται στην εκπαιδευση...


είναι πολύ πιο απλό και εύκολα να πάρεις αυτή τη βάρκα πάνω,παρά αυτές που εμείς ενοούμε κανονικές.

----------


## sea world

AS DOYME KAI MIA LEMBO APO PLOIO THS MSC TA LEGOMENA *Tender* TA OPOIA METAFEROYN TOYS EPIBATES PROS TH STERIA KAI ANTISTROFA, OTAN TO BAPORI DEN DENEI STA LIMANIA!
H KA8AIRESH TENDER, EINAI MIA KALH EKPAIDEYSH GIA TO PLHRWMA, EIDIKA AN TA DOYLEYOUN SE 2-3 LIMANIA THN EBDOMADA! :Wink: 

tender apo msc.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Και εδω μια, εν ωρα γυμνασιου στον Πειραια !
IMG_4627.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

και ακομη μια απο το Ruby Princess ,σε μια δοκιμη καθαιρέσεως ολων των δεξιων βαρκων στο Πειραια και παλι !!
IMG_4610.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> H KA8AIRESH TENDER, EINAI MIA KALH EKPAIDEYSH GIA TO PLHRWMA, EIDIKA AN TA DOYLEYOUN SE 2-3 LIMANIA THN EBDOMADA!


Βασικά ειναι καλά φράγκα για το πλήρωμα  :Wink:

----------


## sea world

> Βασικά ειναι καλά φράγκα για το πλήρωμα


Kαι αυτό αγαπητέ Απόστολε, αλλά επειδή-όπως ξέρεις-στα κρουαζιερόπλοια κάθε εβδομάδα γίνεται αλλαγή πληρώματος, γι αυτό λέω ότι είναι ένας καλός τρόπος εκπαίδευσης για το πλήρωμα η καθαίρεση βαρκών τύπου tender και όχι μόνο!!

----------


## Eng

Να το επαναφερουμε και αυτο το θεματακι. Ας δουμε πως γινεται το installation μιας Free Fall Life Boat στο βαπορι.

Η βαρκα στον ντοκο μολις τελειωσαν τα βαψιματα και ετοιμαζεται να μπουν τα συρματοσχοινα στις μαπες.

DSC03678.JPG

Η βαρκα ξεκιναει να ανυψωνεται. Προσεξτε τα ζυγια της σ'αυτη αλλα και στη παρακάτω φωτο.
DSC03679.JPG

DSC03683.JPG

Η βαρκα εχει φτασει πάνω στη βαση στηριξης και σιγα σιγα με κινησεις χιλιοστου ευθυγραμμιζεται με τη βαση του davit.
DSC03684.JPG

Η βαρκα επιτα απο κανενα 20λεπτο εκατσε στα βαζα της. Το επομενο σταδιο ειναι να δεθει στα φρενα της με τα chackles πρυμα και δυο σε καθε πλευρα. Επισης δενει και με το εγκαρσιο στηριγμα που πιανουν τα rolers για το ανεβοκατεβασμα της βαρκας.

DSC03686.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Πολύ πακέτο αυτού του τύπου οι βάρκες.  Αλήθεια τι περιορισμούς έχει η λειτουργία αυτού του τύπου σε θέματα κλίσης πλοίου?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν θυμάμαι καλά (δεν έχω το SOLAS πρόχειρο:cry :Smile:  οι βάρκες ελέυθερης πτώσης πρέπει να μπορούν να λειτουργούν σε πλοίο με 20° κλίση, και 10° τριμ (διαγωγή) έμπυρμνο ή έμπλωρο.

----------


## Eng

Και απο τη λέμβο τυπου λίμουζινας σε κάποιον πολύ πιο safety τυπο..

PB160098.JPG

Αν και προσωπικα θεωρω πολυ καλύτερο το συστημα κλειστού τυπου αλλά οχι freefall. Πολλά μπορουν να συμβουν σε πτώση απο τα 15-20 μετρα..

----------


## Super Jet

Ραφηνα- ¶υγουστος 2009.
SUPERFERRY II.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή το πρόσφατο τραγικό ατύχιμα στα Κανάρια ας δούμε τις οδηγίες του IMO για την ασφαλή χρήση των σωστικών λκέμβων και τις οδηγίες για τη συγραφή των εγχειριδίων λειτουργάις και συντήρησης (operation and maintenence manuals) για τις βάρκες.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας φρεσκάρουμε λίγο το θέμα, τοποθέτηση μετά από επισκευή (βάψιμο)

DSCN6620.jpg DSCN6627.jpg

----------


## george123

Η οποία επισκευή γίνεται από συνεργείο στη στεριά, να υποθέσω;

----------


## SteliosK

> Η οποία επισκευή γίνεται από συνεργείο στη στεριά, να υποθέσω;


Σωστά, από εξωτερικό συνεργείο το οποίο μόλις τελειώσει η επισκευή  εκδίδει και τα ανάλογα πιστοποιητικά.

----------

